# Accéder ou récupérer partition Linux sous Mac Leopard



## midiweb (16 Août 2008)

salut, comment récupérer ou effacer une partition Linux Ubuntu de 20GB  sous Mac Leopard 10.5?
J'avais crée 4 partitions  à l'installation de mon nouveau DD de 320gb:

1.Boot
2.Documents
3.Music
4.Ubuntu

J'ai installé entretemps Ubuntu avec Parallels.

Avec l'utilitaire de disques de Mac OS, je ne vois que la partition Swap qui est grisée.
 Je voudrais faire une partition Mac à partir ce cette partition Linux.

Comment faire? Merci


----------



## Archaon59 (20 Août 2008)

As-tu essayé directement en bootant sur le CD de Léopard ? Insère-le, laisse appuyé sur "alt", choisis le disque de Leopard, une fois le CD chargé va dans les utilitaires et tu auras accès à l'utilitaire de disque . Peut être que Leopard ne veut pas modifier un disque dur en cours d'utilisation ...

Autrement, solution un peu plus longue, dégotte toi un CD d'Ubuntu, boot dessus (idem, touche "alt") et passe par l'éditeur de partition d'Ubuntu (j'ai du faire ça une fois) . Par contre fais attention à ne pas supprimer ta partition MacOS !

J'espère t'avoir aidé


----------

